#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  Circuito ALugado

## Norito

Ola pessoal,
To pensando junto a uns amigos aqui, em montar uma rede numa cidade onde o foco principal e providenciar circuito a clientes como Bancos, e outras instituicoes que usam sistemas centralizados.
1. Tratando-se do facto de comecar do "zero" que equipamento me recomendam para as Base Stations? Equipamento que n cai com tanta facilidade ja que olhamos para a possiblidade de instalar em estruturas alheias as quais temos acesso condicionado.
2. Eu ja sei que tecnicamente, estarei providenciando VLANs pela rede, mas para quem tenha mais experiencia na area, que tipo de configuracao sugerem (opcoes)? Independente do servico selecionado, onde deveria ficar o servidor do servico, na minha rede ou na do cliente (s por exemplo s tratar dum Banco que queira interligacao c outras agencias, assim como caixas automaticas espalhadas pela cidade).
3. Por outro lado alguns desses bancos com sucursais em outras cidades. Que solucoes podemos adoptar, uma vez que nao temos infraestrutura q ligue esta cidade a outra?

Gradeco desde ja a vossa comprensao e colaboracao.

----------


## netonline

Para interligar empresas e fazer o famoso lan2lan, de uma pesquisada em ospf,bgp,mpls e vrf, com vrf você consegue interligar as redes de seus clientes passando debaixo da sua, isso ficando imperceptível para seus clientes.

----------

